# Shopfox vs. Grizzly



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

These bandsaws look so much alike I have to believe that one is made by the other. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Shop Fox and Grizzly are owned by the same guy….Shiraz Balolia. Neither manufacturers the saws, but its very likely that the two saws are made in the same place, and may have nearly identical features. The two brands have different retail approaches…Grizzly is mail order, while Shop Fox has a dealer network, and Shop Fox offers a two year warranty vs Griz’s 1 year. In many cases the two companies put their names on the same tools, but there are also several examples of tools that are unique to each brand. If the tools are the same and the prices are close (not always the case), I typically recommend SF over Griz because of the dealer support and longer warranty.


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

TS3660 said:


> These bandsaws look so much alike I have to believe that one is made by the other. Does anyone know for sure?


I'm not sure which one makes which, but my shopfox cabinet saw is a spitting image of a grizzley cabinet saw only white. I've heard they are made by the same manufacturer, just can't remember which one.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

You can buy both from Grizzly's catalog.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

It depends on which saw you are looking at. I compared the Grizzly G0555 series, 14" band saws with the Shop Fox W1706. At first glance they are similar but when you look close they are two different saws. The base, upper guide adjustment and blade quick release are different and they use different riser kits and motors. Maybe the bigger saws are the same. I ended up buying the Shop Fox because I liked some of the features better.

Incidentally, are you sure the Grizzly catalog has the Shop Fox tools? Other than a few small things, I couldn't find much.

Bill


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Incidentally, are you sure the Grizzly catalog has the Shop Fox tools? Other than a few small things, I couldn't find much.
> 
> Bill



Well I admit this most recent catalog is lack luster. It seams as if they have replaced their Shop Fox line the new Arctic series, whatever that means. The web site still has the shop fox though and if my memory serves me right there previous catalog had a lot of shop fox in it.


----------

